# best supplement for stifle joint arthritis ?



## Amie-Sian (21 September 2015)

Hello 

Wonder if anyone can help, I have a 17 year old IDx he has recently been diagnosed with mild arthritis in both of his stifles, vet has given me some bute to give him if and when I feel he needs it. Isnt affecting him majorly at the minute he can just be a little stiff sometimes when first ridden, and there is very slight swelling on his joints. Vet has said to just keep an eye on things, he doesnt need any treatment for it yet and to carry on as normal in regards to work as we mainly only hack anyway. Although, I would like to put him on a daily supplement just to help him out with the stiffness and slight swelling. Dont particularly want to start him on the bute until he really needs it.  So my question is what would be the best joint supplement for this? And also are there any feeds which could help him?

Thanks in advance &#61514;


----------



## supsup (21 September 2015)

Have search (using the search function) of the forum for "joint supplement", and there will be plenty of threads popping up with people giving their opinion on the products they like best. My (rather general) advice would be to read up on the typical ingredients found in joint supplements (chondroitin sulphate, hyaluronic acid, MSM, glucosamine HCl), then compare the amount (and cost) per dose for various products.
In terms of feeds, the omega 3 fatty acids in micronised linseed (or cold pressed linseed oil) could be a good addition. 100g/day is a good starting amount (for the micro linseed), but you can go higher if extra calories aren't an issue. Google "arthritis" and "omega 3" if you want to learn more about the potential anti-inflammatory benefits of linseed.
If you're feeding a balancer anyway, you could have a look at swapping for a "senior" balancer instead, some of which will already contain some of the ingredients usually found in joint supplements. Just make sure you check how much is in the daily dose of balancer - some have really low dosage of the joint-specific ingredients, and you might be wasting your money.


----------



## Izzwizz (21 September 2015)

Synequin is a very good joint supplement.  I work at a Vets and it has proven results with cats, dogs and horses.  My own horse is on it and although expensive for the loading dose, it works out cheap in the long run, you dont need to feed every day.  Your Vet should be able to advise you on it and it can be bought online too


----------



## Amie-Sian (22 September 2015)

thank you for the replies  never had to feed a joint supplement before so this is all foreign ground for me lol


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (22 September 2015)

Mine has stifle issues/ arthritis  at 22. Had a bad episode about 2 years ago. Was on a bute a day and we retired him as was lame a lot.. However he came out of last winter looking really well and sound. We stopped the bute and he stayed field sound. We decided to see if he would be ok to bring back into work. We are just about to start trot stage. He is on turmeric. We are happy hackers. Not had to bute at all this year. He is also on a balancer and chaff.

He clicks and can be a bit snatchy with bad stifle when picking out feet but apart from that he is good. Especially seeing the skid marks in his field and no lameness. He is feeling good, little stiff to start ride but quickly goes. Feeling To good to be honest. He is stabled day or night. With daily turn out.

Am well chuffed. But know we have bute to fall back on.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 September 2015)

I've got a mare just been diagnosed with "arthritic changes" in her pastern, so am following this.

I'm looking into Turmeric at the moment, there's another thread currently on here somewhere about it, mebbe worth a look OP? Also there's a FB page.

Am also considering Cortaflex HA as have that for myself and if I forget to take it then I'm as stiff as a board, so I know its not just in the mind.


----------



## Amie-Sian (23 September 2015)

its been difficult for me as its a sudden realisation that there getting old and i guess in my mind i thought he would always be around lol.

i have been looking into turmeric but i really dont know if my boy would eat it because he is so fussy and i had a to do trying to find a calmer he would actually eat.

I have had a look at cortaflex and although there are lots of good reviews it doesnt say what is actually in it, ingredients list wise so im a little dubious feeding it without knowing what im giving him.

A lot of people have recommended devils claw to me and after reading up on it there are many good reviews in particular a supplement called No Bute the original. which i am thinking of trying with mine.


----------



## flirtygerty (26 September 2015)

Tumeric every time, my now 25+yr old mare, arthritic in both front fetlocks hasn't needed bute for 3 yrs now, still in light work and sound on one Tumeric sarnie a week


----------



## gunnergundog (26 September 2015)

Amie-Sian said:



			I have had a look at cortaflex and although there are lots of good reviews it doesnt say what is actually in it, ingredients list wise so im a little dubious feeding it without knowing what im giving him.
		
Click to expand...

The ingredients are listed here:  http://equine-america.co.uk/media_f... Cortaflex Regular Powder 908g 041315 6x4.pdf

Personally I wouldn't bother with Cortaflex I would go straight to Cortavet HA; made by the same people but more concentrated.  Kept my old boy with hock arthritis hunting for years.


----------

